# trails in den vogesen



## markiko (19. April 2010)

suche die feinsten trails in den süd-vogesen. wer verrät mir seine geheimnisse?


----------



## Monsterwade (19. April 2010)

Meinst Du die Gegend zwischen Rheintal und Petit Ballon und hast Du GPS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (19. April 2010)

bemüh mal die SuFu (es gibt viele gute Voges/Vogesen Threads mit haufenweise gute Tips)

Ray


----------



## make65 (19. April 2010)

Vom Le Hohneck den GR 5 runter nach Mittlach. Verblockt und technisch.
Vom Grand Ballon den GR 5 weiter Richtung Süden. Sahnetrail mit super Flow.


----------



## inonoob (8. Mai 2010)

Hey jungs 

bin gerade zu Besuch bei mein Eltern, Die wohnen in der nähe eine so geilen DOWNHILL strecke das fällen euch die Augen aus dem Kopf. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xd2vvf_vtt-descente-des-abbesses-2010_sport

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=70979223259

also Jungs wer Wegbeschreibung braucht einfach pn. 

mfg Ino


----------



## BiNkZ (10. September 2010)

Wie sieht denn der GR5 vom Grand Ballon Richtung Norden aus - ist er dort noch ein Singletrail?

Ich wollte evtl. in Thann starten, von dort aus über die Strasse auf den Grande Ballon,
dann den GR5 bis Mittlach/Metzeral sofern sich das fahrtechnisch lohnt(?)
danach wohl wieder über die Strasse auf den grande Ballon und den GR5 südwärts runter bis Thann.

Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## inonoob (10. September 2010)

hey

in denn Vosges gib es auch ein Bikepark : http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/

und noch ein paar Infos zu Mountainbike in Vosges gib es hier :
http://www.massif-des-vosges.com/aff_article.php?ref_article=1695&rubrique=27

http://www.kaysersberg.com/les-circuits-vtt-dans-la-vallee-de-kaysersberg.htm

In französisch ist Mountainbike = VELO TOUT TERRAIN = VTT

mfg Ino​


----------



## beat (11. September 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> ... dann den GR5 bis Mittlach/Metzeral sofern sich das fahrtechnisch lohnt(?)...



Was heißt "fahrtechnisch lohnt"? S1, S2, S3? 



BiNkZ schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der GR5 vom Grand Ballon Richtung Norden aus - ist er dort noch ein Singletrail?



Ja - teilweise sehr schön!



BiNkZ schrieb:


> ... Strasse auf den grande Ballon und den GR5 südwärts runter bis Thann.



Den Abschnitt 'rüber zum Hartmannswilerkopf kannst du getrost auslassen. Fahre anstatt dessen besser auf den Molkenrain und von dort möglichst langgezogen nach Thann!


----------



## BiNkZ (11. September 2010)

Am liebsten S1-S2 mit einigen S3 Stellen 

Danke werds ausprobieren!

AUch wenn's zuspät sein wird, da ich in spätestens 45min losfahre:

VOm GB dann eher runter nach Thann - oder die Trail(s)? nach St Amarin / Moosch?

Ich nehme an der GR 5 nach Thann ist flowiger und die andern ruppiger? 

Na ich werde sehen! :]


----------



## inonoob (20. September 2010)

hey

ist jemand in Moment in denn vosges in der nähe von Remiremont? Wenn ja würde ich gern mit euch fahren bin im Moment zu Besuch bei meine Eltern in denn vosges und such paar Leuten die mit mir fahren wollen.

mfg Flo


----------



## ruhri-uli (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche noch ein paar nette Trails in den Südvogesen. Möchte Ostern ein paar Tage dort hin.
Gerne S1-S2.

Infos gerne per Mail/ GPS.

Danke!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (27. März 2012)

Hallo,


inonoob schrieb:


> http://www.kaysersberg.com/les-circuits-vtt-dans-la-vallee-de-kaysersberg.htm


danke, das sieht gut aus. Bin demnächst in Plainfaing/Kaysersberg und werde dort nach Trails suchen. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die verlinkten Strecken oder andere Trail-lastige Touren aus der Gegend als GPS-Tracks finde?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Sacha


----------



## benutzer99 (1. April 2012)

Servus zusammen,

weiß jemand zufällig, ob der Schnee in den Vogesen schon weg ist, ob man die empfohlenen Routen also schon nehmen kann?

Besten Dank


----------



## inonoob (2. April 2012)

Hey

wenn jemand ein richtig geile downhillstrecke fahren möchte ich kann ihn die zeigen ist in der Stadt Remiremont einfach per PN melden. Geht aber nur diese Woche Ostern inklusive. Und es gib gps daten für Touren: 
http://remiremontvtt.free.fr/parcours.htm


mfg Ino


----------



## Teufelstisch (2. April 2012)

Bezüglich Schnee - ist zumindest ganz oben noch vorhanden: http://www.hotel-hohneck.com/pages/webcam.html

Die nächsten vorhergesagten kalten Tage könnte wieder was dazukommen.


----------



## sinucello (2. April 2012)

Hallo Ino,
danke für die GPS-Daten. Wenn ich bei Plainfaing nicht genug finde, werde ich vlt. die 50 Km bis Remiremont fahren. Für heftige Downhills habe ich nicht das richtige Bike und sicher auch nicht die nötigen Skills/Eier.
Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## Skeletor23 (25. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand vielleicht GPS Daten für Trail/Enduro Touren in Kaysersberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

